# masquer la barre de menus



## dani (6 Août 2002)

Bonjour à tous

Mac OS X est superbe, les préférences du finder permettent de masquer disques durs, support amovibles, serveurs connectés, on peut aussi masquer le dock, il ne reste donc rien sur le bureau si ce n'est que la barre de menu (Finder, Fichier, Edition etc......)

Comment peut-on masquer celle-ci ? , et la faire apparaître par une combinaison de touches ou en approchant la souris un peu comme le dock.

existe t-il un shareware, une commande dans le teminal

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## macintroll (6 Août 2002)

Je crois pas que ca soit possible...
deplus la barre des menus change selon l'application au premier plan...

et puis.. elle te genes tant que ca ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## dani (6 Août 2002)

Merci pour ta réponse, bien qu'elle ne m'aide pas

La barre ne me gêne pas, c'est une question de look

Mais apparemment un vendeur de la Fnac m'a dit d'aller poser cette question à Macgéneration et selon lui, il y a déjà eu une réponse positive indiquant la marche à suivre

A prendre avec des pincettes, (c'est la fnac)


----------



## Lived Eht (26 Juin 2005)

Est-ce qu'il y aurait des mises à jour concernant ce sujet? (masquer la barre de menu)


----------



## ice (31 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi ça m'intéresse mais apparemment rien de nouveau&#8230;


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

C'est ballot, je n'ai jamais vu ce fil ... J'ai eu un jour un shareware pour ce faire. Mais j'ai préféré abandonner car ce n'était pas complètement au point.
Bien entendu, je ne me souviens plus de son nom !


----------



## ice (1 Avril 2006)

Mince dommage parce que ça me plairait beaucoup de pouvoir le faire


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Tu peux essayer MenuShade qui applique une ombre sur la barre de menus (pratique quand tu regrade un film avec MPlayer).
En plus complet il existait un programme nommé Barmaid qui permettait de masquer la barre de menus et de l'afficher comme le dock (avec la souris). Son code source a été repris et une application nommée "MenuFella" doit sortir un jour. En attendant, tu peux essayer ce petit hack.
Plus de précisions sur MacNN.


----------



## ice (1 Avril 2006)

Dans le Tuto il est expliqué qu'il faut changer le nom de "Finder.app" mais on ne peut pas le faire&#8230; Peut-être est-ce le fait que je suis sous Tiger et que sous 10.4 ça a été verrouillé&#8230;


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Dans ce _hint_ de MacOSXHints, un sujet d'espoir pour ceux qui voudraient voir la barre de menu disparaître.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Barmaid le fait.
http://home.comcast.net/~ckoenigsfeld/Barmaid.ape.zip
Il te faut Application Enhancer.


----------



## ice (4 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Barmaid le fait.
> http://home.comcast.net/~ckoenigsfeld/Barmaid.ape.zip
> Il te faut Application Enhancer.


L'adresse n'existe pas


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Eh oui ! C'est cette application que j'ai essayé il y a un p'tit moment. Et malheureusement le lien est cassé. Quelqu'un semble y travailler (j'ai vu des messages récents à ce sujet dans un forum américain) mais bon ...
Peut-être n'est-ce pas si compliqué, après tout ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Ooops désolé.
Heureusement que je l'utilise.
http://s61.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1T6YHF2IIHFJN1PJW9DA47H7ZW
.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ooops désolé.
> Heureusement que je l'utilise.
> http://s61.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1T6YHF2IIHFJN1PJW9DA47H7ZW
> .


Ça marche pas mal, la seule chose que je regrette c'est que quand je lis une vidéo avec MPlayer (qu'il faut d'ailleurs penser à exclure de la liste des applications modifiées par barmaid, sinon il plante), la zone à la place de la barre de menus devient transparente au lieu d'être noire.


----------



## ice (5 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Ooops désolé.
> Heureusement que je l'utilise.
> http://s61.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1T6YHF2IIHFJN1PJW9DA47H7ZW
> .


Merci beaucoup  je test ça tout de suite


----------



## ice (5 Avril 2006)

Testé et adopté très bon programme


----------



## ice (8 Avril 2006)

Barmaid dois consommer pas mal de CPU parce qu'après quelques minutes d'utilisation, mon CPU monte à 100% et pourtant je n'ai que safari d'ouvert&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Oui en effet mais bon ce n'est qu'une version beta de 1 an.
Le projet a été stoppé.


----------



## Jivet (29 Septembre 2006)

Citation:
Posté par *Ice*
_Barmaid dois consommer pas mal de CPU parce qu'après quelques minutes d'utilisation, mon CPU monte à 100% et pourtant je n'ai que safari d'ouvert_


A mon avis, c'est pas Barmaid qui cosomme du CPU, c'est Safari !

Sinon, je cherche désepérément comment masquer la barre de menus, et j'aurais bien voulu l'essayer, Barmaid, mais les divers liens de ce fil ne semblent pas (plus) fonctionner.
Quelqu'un aurait-il un lien actif ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/34964884/Barmaid.zip.html
Voilà.


----------



## ice (1 Octobre 2006)

Je pense que c'est bien barmaid qui utilise tant de CPU, car sans aucune appli de lanc&#233;e, le CPU monte &#224; 100% apr&#232;s quelque temps d'utilisation.
Je l'ai toujours sur mon ordinateur, mais je l'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233;.


----------



## arno1x (2 Octobre 2006)

dani a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous
> 
> Mac OS X est superbe, les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du finder permettent de masquer disques durs, support amovibles, serveurs connect&#233;s, on peut aussi masquer le dock, il ne reste donc rien sur le bureau si ce n'est que la barre de menu (Finder, Fichier, Edition etc......)
> 
> ...



salut
j'utilise "menufela" qui va bien, voici le lien :

http://ninjakitten.us/

voil&#224; ce q ue &#231;a donne chez moi (tu as 3 images diff&#233;rentes.):

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/4810/cat/500/ppuser/30575


----------



## arno1x (2 Octobre 2006)

Inutile d'ouvrir un autre topic pour ca


----------



## arno1x (5 Octobre 2006)

Oups! pardon... :rose:


----------

